

Apple confirms iPhone 6 NFC chip is restricted to Apple Pay - blearyeyed
http://www.cultofmac.com/296093/apple-confirms-iphone-6-nfc-apple-pay/

======
mncolinlee
NFC pairing will become a must-have as the Internet of Things grows. Imagine
dozens of IoT devices per unit in an apartment building, often with the same
names. This lousy decision will have long-term repercussions for Apple.

~~~
gdilla
They will allow third parties to use it - just not at launch. They already
have a certification program called Made for Iphone/iPad where you need to be
whitelisted for bluetooth pairing. Same thing may happen here.

[https://developer.apple.com/programs/mfi/](https://developer.apple.com/programs/mfi/)

